# Dually truck with semi wheels



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

See a lot of these around,some look ok..what about y'all ?


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Some look ok and some don't. As long as they don't have exhaust stacks coming out of the bed. I think it's one of the worst/gayest lookings things possible. I think stacks on a truck are equivalent to a huge wing on a ricer.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Here was my 08 dodge with them. I liked them but not cheap to do.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Makes it look like a low-rider.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Ya I can see that with it filling up the fender wells in the front. It was a 2wd and it pulled our 34' fifth wheel great. Smooth ridding too.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

I'm going to be putting a set of 24" on my rig soon.









Had them on my old 7.3 also


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

All three of the ones pictured look good. I had a neighbour with them on a very jacked up dually with a stack coming out of the bed. Every time I saw that thing I had to laugh.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't even want to know how much each tire costs.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Man I saw a new ford dually the copper color today with them and it looked sharp when I was in tomball today.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

The tires are the standard 22" or 24" truck tire. They are an xl light truck tire so not as bad as you think. The cost is the adapters which is around 1k or more depending on who you buy them from and then having a machine shop shave the wheels down from 22.5 or 24.5 to fit the standard 22" 24" tire. Then cost of the wheels vary if you want them to do a custom cut in the wheels or just standard holes. Your looking around 5-6.5k for wheels, tires, adapters, lugs, and accessories.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't get it


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> I don't get it


Folks feel inadequate about themselves or parts of their bodies and have to make up for it by buying bigger than normal things is usually the reason.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Shallow Minded said:


> I don't get it


Me neither. A guy I know put them on his truck and it was almost $6,000.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

I missed something, what exactly does this help, other than ego.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks. That's all. Give it a rest already.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Lyssy said:


> The tires are the standard 22" or 24" truck tire. They are an xl light truck tire so not as bad as you think. The cost is the adapters which is around 1k or more depending on who you buy them from and then having a machine shop shave the wheels down from 22.5 or 24.5 to fit the standard 22" 24" tire. Then cost of the wheels vary if you want them to do a custom cut in the wheels or just standard holes. Your looking around 5-6.5k for wheels, tires, adapters, lugs, and accessories.


I think they look good but I personally could never justify spending that kind of dough just for cosmetics on a truck.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

One more question about the tires. If they are LT tires, wouldn't the load rating of the truck be substantially reduced. Seems like this would defeat the purpose of a dully.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

gone red fishing said:


> I'm going to be putting a set of 24" on my rig soon.
> 
> Had them on my old 7.3 also
> View attachment 636664


My buddy had a black one like that. He debadged it and added the oval Peterbilt emblem on the grill as it matched the spot with the ford emblem great.



Gottagofishin said:


> One more question about the tires. If they are LT tires, wouldn't the load rating of the truck be substantially reduced. Seems like this would defeat the purpose of a dully.


I would think that the load rating is what you look for. My 35" tires on my 4x4 Durango are LT, but the load rating is E on them.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Me neither. A guy I know put them on his truck and it was almost $6,000.


pocket change


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

devil1824 said:


> Different strokes for different folks. That's all. Give it a rest already.


he did ask for opinions.:butterfly


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Gottagofishin said:


> One more question about the tires. If they are LT tires, wouldn't the load rating of the truck be substantially reduced. Seems like this would defeat the purpose of a dully.


People that do this are probably not too concerned with pulling anything.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

If Trayvon had a truck it would look like that.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I bet people that do this also have Yeti coolers in the back.


I like them and say its your truck and money do what you please. Goes back to the argument if you say its a waste or takes away from this or that why dont we all just drive plain jane vehicles. More power to ya.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

It looks cool for sure...I personally would never do it, mostly due to the cost of the Dually, and then the extra 6K for the setup.

If I had a dually, it was because I needed the pulling power. I can't think of a reason to own one otherwise.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Probably the same guys leave their diesel running in a parking lot, carry a chain-drive wallet, and wear a MACK ball cap.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

If I wanted a Kenworth I would have bought one.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Here a 2013 king ranch with 24" not mine 








I pulled a 33" World cat and a 38" Fountain with my old 7.3 dually with the 24" with the xl tires with no problem it actually tow smoother IMO . To each they own 
YoLo ( You only live once ) ðŸ˜‰


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Customizing cars and trucks has been around since there were cars and trucks... And before that it was wagons and chariots.

It has nothing to do with mental issues about ones body.(well sometimes maybe)

But I like it when people customize their ride. If I could afford it I'd have something unique too.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Yams said:


> People that do this are probably not too concerned with pulling anything.


The I "assume" owner of a pretty good size offshore boat "Moby Dick" has the big 18 wheeler tires on his truck. Seen him in Matagorda this weekend.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Every time I see that, I expect it to pull over and have about thirty clowns pile out of it.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I never have figured out why someone would put skinny little sports car type tires on a big truck...to each their own though. They are probably E load range tires which is what the truck calls for but typically you would see these tires start at an F load range like on a F550. Personally I like the bigger sidewall tires as they ride better and fill up the fender wells along with having some give to them when you need it in an offroad condition...


----------



## topH2O (Mar 7, 2006)

Big Rig Stacks, Horns, and Mirrors. All I need now are some semi wheels and a boat!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Why not keep the 18wheeler tires on the rims? Wouldnt they last 100000+ miles or more?


----------



## eric5678 (Sep 12, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> Why not keep the 18wheeler tires on the rims? Wouldnt they last 100000+ miles or more?


The ride would be horrible. Sidewalls on the commercial truck tires are made for waaaaaay more weight.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

That is the only reason I would go with rig wheels. Put some steering tires all the way around and not have to buy another tire in "like" forever!!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Is that Treyvon in the back?


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

gone red fishing said:


> Here a 2013 king ranch with 24" not mine
> View attachment 636797
> 
> 
> ...


 the 2013 has what looks like lowrider tires.
why no side wall


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I think the looks of those rims are sweet! Function off-road is another story. If you have a truck with tall rims and low tires, you will not make it far down the beach or in the mud. The decrease side wall allows sand/mud into the bottom of the rims and causes the tire to dig down. If I am off road, I want my tires on top of the material I am driving on.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

wanted a megacab dually but couldn't find one for the right price. Settled with this girl, named her shanay nay. 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

RexP said:


> the 2013 has what looks like lowrider tires.
> why no side wall


Those are 35" tires on that 2013 king ranch 
305/45/24


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

You can go bigger tires but its gonna cost you a arm and leg !

I have 35" MT on my sliver 2013 rightnow and that the same size ima go with 
305/45/24 they are $445 each need 6


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I think they look great on a dually, but I don't think I'd ever spend the $$ to have them. I def agree they're sweet (when done right).


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Saw this one on the toll bridge today.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Big rims, thin tires... Whats the point?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

manwitaplan said:


> Saw this one on the toll bridge today.
> 
> View attachment 636914


 You know you're doing that registration sticker bit wrong, don't you?


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

manwitaplan said:


> Saw this one on the toll bridge today.
> 
> View attachment 636914
> 
> ...


To each his own
I love them both lowered and lifted!

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

gone red fishing said:


> Here a 2013 king ranch with 24" not mine
> View attachment 636797
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot different than a fully loaded 5th wheel or gooseneck with 2500-3000lb of hitch weight.

You probably have 1000-1500lb of hitch weight which won't strain the tires. You really don't need a dually for that though. I pulled a 15,000lb 5th wheel (2700lb hitch weight) with a single axel F350 with no problems.

To each his own. If you like it and aren't exceeding the limits of the tires, then no problem.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think large diameter wheels and skinny tires can look good when done right; but, they are not functional for me. I prefer more air, like normal diameter wheels and fat tires.


----------



## jj jones (Oct 29, 2008)

I like the look of semi truck wheels!

Not mine.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bozo said:


> Folks feel inadequate about themselves or parts of their bodies and have to make up for it by buying bigger than normal things is usually the reason.


What an ignorant post.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bozo said:


> Folks feel inadequate about themselves or parts of their bodies and have to make up for it by buying bigger than normal things is usually the reason.


You just qualified for the top one ignorant post of the year:an4:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You need some curb feelers on those rigs. I don't get it either. But I was never in to shiney stuff.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yams said:


> It looks cool for sure...I personally would never do it, mostly due to the cost of the Dually, and then the extra 6K for the setup.
> 
> If I had a dually, it was because I needed the pulling power. I can't think of a reason to own one otherwise.


A dually typically has the same pulling power as a 3/4 ton or even a 1ton srw. The only difference is the max payload or pulling cap.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yall check out the new dually wheela by fuel offroad. They come in 20-24" I think and you do not have to purchase adapters. 

sent from my galaxy s3 Obamaphone


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

I laugh at guys who jack up duallys just the same I used to laugh at the ones that made low riders out of them. I buy trucks with dual rear wheels because my horse trailer tears the tires off of a single wheel truck(12,800lb unloaded). Doesn't really bother me just something to smile and shake my head at.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

That is one expensive "curb check". I like plenty of sidewall for that reason. I am a contractor in San Antonio, and am having to drive over curbs on job sites all the time. I could see that being an issue. My rule for tires and rims are that the rim diameter should not exceed half of the tire diameter. And 6k for tires and wheels!!! Wow!! I hope to purchase a used bay boat in the next year and am hoping for about a 5k or less for the boat. Lol. If ya got it flaunt it!


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

We had a guy come into our shop last month that had 255/70R22.5 Goodyear G169's
Those are load range G mostly used on lowboy trailers. 
Bet that thing could do some towing.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't understand it but I won't knock it. To each his own. I can think of better ways to spend money myself though.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

2 months later and it is still ghetto...


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Since the OP asked for opinions, I don't like them. Looks too blinged out for a vehicle that should function as a work truck. I can't say I'd ever have the desire to do it, waste of money and time but thats just me, I don't like modding stuff that much. I prefer the stock or factory look.

PS - I also like all the heavy duty 4x4 diesel trucks for sale that say in the ad, "Never towed anything, or never been offroad, never had a hitch installed, etc...". Kinda makes me wonder why you would spend all that jack on a truck that isn't being used for what it was built for. Flame away guys.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Problem is that these high school kids parents are buying them these big bad trucks to be cool. Then they are tricking them out on daddy's credit card and fuel card. Putting those stupid *** smoke stacks in the bed. How can u haul gear and tools with that ****? They are not being used for what they are made for. Towing. In my screwed up opinion that is why we are seeing the price of diesel higher than regular gas.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Looks silly to me


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't get it either, big Dan!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If you have the money to burn, who cares. But if you are a working man with a wife and kids, you need to seriously re-evaluate your priorities. I would highly recommend reading one of Dave Ramsey's financial advice books and try to make better decisions about how to invest and spend your income.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I know I am an old fart. To me, the normal sized wheels with higher profile tires looks better on a truck. I am not even talking about the money, just the look. Now on some cars, the larger wheels and lower profile tires looks good.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Little Big Man Syndrome. Most of these trucks have never even had a trailer hitch stabbed in to them.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

um.....not my thang....


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Now that's a "PIPE" bumper right there!!! Looks funky to me.....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe if that truck in the Topwater Grill thread had those, those lovebirds would have been floating into the sunset instead of hitting bottom...:rotfl:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That truck has it's own dedicated "stupid-looking" scale.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> You just qualified for the top one ignorant post of the year:an4:





Fordzilla06 said:


> What an ignorant post.


I must have hit close to home on you two... 

If you are taller than 5'10", sorry about mr. peters falling down and not being able to stand up any longer, else they sell platform shoes that are more attractive and have better results on making you look bigger than semi rims on a cowboy cadillac do.

j/k

not.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Bozo said:


> Folks feel inadequate about themselves or parts of their bodies and have to make up for it by buying bigger than normal things is usually the reason.


I'm glad, shooting cats isn't as impressing anymore. .


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> Me neither. A guy I know put them on his truck and it was almost $6,000.


yeah he could have bought a Peterbilt:walkingsm


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

:an6:


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

"I love my little 18 wheeler!!! Look at my little 18 wheeler, it has stacks and big wheels just like a real one!!! It smokes too!!!" I picture people who drive them saying this all the time.

On a serious note though, you should see the pipeline welders "little 18 wheelers" around the Eagle ford. Talk about over the top. But hey, some people fish, golf, and hunt, others like driving little 18 wheelers and blowing black smoke...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

No Frills 18" Terra Grapplers for me.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Some of my favorite duallys. Courtesy of the intrawebs. I really like the custom exhaust off the white 6 leaker.


----------

